# Up to 300 million expected at Rally to Restore Sanity



## rightwinger (Oct 30, 2010)

Could be the largest gathering in history!

Stage set on National Mall for Stewart, Colbert rally - CNN.com

Washington (CNN) -- Comedy Central funnymen Jon Stewart and Stephen Colbert will hold a rally on the National Mall Saturday, putting a satirical spin on partisan politics three days before midterm elections.

Stewart and Colbert's "Rally to Restore Sanity and/or Fear" is scheduled to start at noon.

They announced the rally in September, less than three weeks after conservative talk-show host Glenn Beck hosted a much-publicized "Restoring Honor" rally on the National Mall, urging large crowds to "turn back to God" and return America to the values on which it was founded.

Since then, Stewart's rally has grabbed headlines -- many asking, could the man making a living off mocking politicians actually be stepping into political activism?

The comedian hasn't offered many specifics.

"This is for the people that are too busy, that have jobs and lives, and are tired of their reflection in the media as being a divided country and a country that's ideological and conflicted and fighting. This is for those people," Stewart told CNN's Larry King


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 30, 2010)

Hope they hire LOTS of garbage collectors.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 30, 2010)

so far not much on the web cam...i hope it does have a great turn out


----------



## Full-Auto (Oct 30, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Could be the largest gathering in history!
> 
> Stage set on National Mall for Stewart, Colbert rally - CNN.com
> 
> ...



Whos posterior did they pull out that expected turnout number?  I hope they are religous.

I suspect it would take more then a prayer or wishful thinking.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 30, 2010)

I wonder who the line up of speakers will be.

They'll get to hear lots of ranting and raving about how you can't let the ENEMY (Republicans) win.

THE MESSAGE wil be......ya gotta go out and WIN ONE FOR THE OBAMA.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Oct 30, 2010)

It's 

*D-DAY**!!!*

​


> *The old get old
> And the young get stronger
> May take a week
> And it may take longer
> ...


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 30, 2010)

seems like it would easy to find a good web cam of the mall....but no


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 30, 2010)

It will take at least 300 million of them to restore each other's sanity. I wish them the best


----------



## Greenbeard (Oct 30, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> seems like it would easy to find a good web cam of the mall....but no



Supposed to be broadcast live on Comedy Central this afternoon, if I recall correctly.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 30, 2010)

That's not counting the 200 million illegal 'immagrants' who got an education. 

*You need to see the video clip to get the joke.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 30, 2010)

great weather for it


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Could be the largest gathering in history!
> 
> Stage set on National Mall for Stewart, Colbert rally - CNN.com
> 
> ...



I'm ok with it, they said they'd clean up after themselves..


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2010)

Revealed: schedule for 'Rally to Restore Sanity and/or Fear'
Comedy Central has provided no details about the Jon Stewart/Stephen Colbert 'Rally to Restore Sanity and/or Fear.' But the park service permit lays out the schedule minute-by-minute. 

Whew! The permit for the Jon Stewart/Stephen Colbert Washington rally this Saturday has finally been issued  today, making their Rally to Restore Sanity and/or Fear legit just in time. After receiving the necessary $10,000 in recovery costs, the National Park Service (NPS) issued the 60-plus-page document  and made it publicly available. 

So, while the folks at Comedy Central keep their cards close to the chest (We just arent releasing any details, according to spokesman Tony Fox), here is what is known, according to a single page of the permit, read aloud to the Monitor by NPS representative Dena Lowe.

In Pictures: Who will be at the Rally to Restore Sanity?

10:00 a.m.: The pre-pre-show begins with videos and music on the jumbotron to keep the gathering crowd friendly and entertained. 
Noon: The pre-show starts with a performance from The Roots. 
12:40: A comedian (to be determined) warms up the audience. 
12:57: A video countdown with a show introduction. 
1:00: The show kicks off with the national anthem by a musical guest (to be announced). 
1:05: Mr. Stewart welcomes the crowd  whose projected size is ballooning daily. Currently, there are 200,000 sign-ups on the official Facebook page alone.
1 Mr. Colbert enters, and two actors  Don Novello and Sam Waterston  perform readings. 
1:40: Jeff Tweedy and Mavis Staple perform for 10 minutes, followed by Stewart and Colbert until 2 p.m.
2:15: Sheryl Crow performs for five minutes, followed by speakers and guests (to be determined). 
2:30: Musical guests (also still being lined up) come on. 
2:40: The show turns to a pre-taped sequence  The Sanity and Fear Awards. (Noting the intense media interest in this event as she reads through the rundown, Ms. Lowe says, Id like some sanity, myself.)

To round out the three-hour production, Stewart and Colbert will make their final statements. Then, adds Lowe,* They all hurry up and clean up after themselves.*


Revealed: schedule for 'Rally to Restore Sanity and/or Fear' - CSMonitor.com


----------



## editec (Oct 30, 2010)

This ought to be fun.

Wish I lived closer


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 30, 2010)

I hope it actually helps restore some sanity to this country.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 30, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Could be the largest gathering in history!
> ...



No one at Beck's felt the need to announce their intention to clean up after themselves.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 30, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> I hope it actually helps restore some sanity to this country.



there's that "hope" thing again.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure it was a joke.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 30, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



So was mine, humor - based on reality.


----------



## The T (Oct 30, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> I hope it actually helps restore some sanity to this country.


 
When are you Statists leaving?


----------



## California Girl (Oct 30, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> I hope it actually helps restore some sanity to this country.



It might restore fear!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 30, 2010)

California Girl said:


> That's not counting the 200 million illegal 'immagrants' who got an education.
> 
> *You need to see the video clip to get the joke.



From what I hear ...as many as 100 million Mexicans are streaming across the border right now to get to the "Keep Fear Alive" rally


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 30, 2010)

Sanity and or fear, which are you rooting for?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 30, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Sanity and or fear, which are you rooting for?



Of the two........fear inevitably wins out


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 30, 2010)

They're already showing pictures of the crowd on tv.  IT'S MASSIVE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 30, 2010)

The right will claim its all tea partiers coming to protest the protest.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Oct 30, 2010)

Two hosts of fake news shows are going to restore sanity?

Yeah right.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 30, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> The right will claim its all tea partiers coming to protest the protest.



The left will claim the right will claim it's all tea partiers coming to protest the protest.


----------



## nraforlife (Oct 30, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Could be the largest gathering in history!
> 
> .......................



Fucking math challenged idiot.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 30, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> The right will claim its all tea partiers coming to protest the protest.



Liar.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> Two hosts of fake news shows are going to restore sanity?
> 
> Yeah right.



It's an event for sure.  People are organizing meet ups.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Oct 30, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Two hosts of fake news shows are going to restore sanity?
> ...



It's stupid.

Neither one of those guys is very funny and who would listen to them anyway.

Seems to me to be yet another foreshadowing of where this country is headed.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 30, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> I wonder who the line up of speakers will be.
> 
> They'll get to hear lots of ranting and raving about how you can't let the ENEMY (Republicans) win.
> 
> THE MESSAGE wil be......ya gotta go out and WIN ONE FOR THE OBAMA.



Colbert is there too, his part is titled restore the fear or somesuch.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 30, 2010)

LOL, here we go again, like they said about the Sharpton copy cat rally..

IT'S MASSIVE.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 30, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I have the same feeling about the Beck.


----------



## goldcatt (Oct 30, 2010)

I think the whole thing is hysterical, and would love to be there. Take it for what it is, people. A couple of political satirists poking fun at people like Beck and giving the attendees a good time in the process. A stunt. With a point, but still a stunt. And it's funny as hell.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2010)

http://www.rallytorestoresanity.com/

foursquare :: Rally to Restore Sanity :: Washington, D.C

Join the people checking in.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Oct 30, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Never watched him.

I generally do not watch opinion spewing pundits on the idiot box.  I find it a waste of time.


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 30, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Ahead Of D.C. Rally, John Stewart Influence Blooms


----------



## Skull Pilot (Oct 30, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



And your point is what exactly?  That the idiots in this country are influenced by a bad comedian and fake news?

Yeah that inspires confidence.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 30, 2010)

Probably half the people who HATE Beck have never watched him.

they just KNOW that they should cause mediamatters and PMSnbc tells them they should.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Probably half the people who HATE Beck have never watched him.
> 
> they just KNOW that they should cause mediamatters and PMSnbc tells them they should.



No, I watched him once.  Still hate him...


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 30, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



My point is to inform you of WHO would listen to him.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 30, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> I think the whole thing is hysterical, and would love to be there. Take it for what it is, people. A couple of political satirists poking fun at people like Beck and giving the attendees a good time in the process. A stunt. With a point, but still a stunt. And it's funny as hell.



I guess satire is lost on many, they are too angry to 'get it.'






*PS-The 300 Million thing was also a joke for the humor impaired..............


----------



## Skull Pilot (Oct 30, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Oh I know who listens to him.  The idiots I referenced earlier.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> I think the whole thing is hysterical, and would love to be there. Take it for what it is, people. A couple of political satirists poking fun at people like Beck and giving the attendees a good time in the process. A stunt. With a point, but still a stunt. And it's funny as hell.



Not really.  It's entertaining but political as well.  Like his show.  We'll see what comes of it but it isn't just comedy.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 30, 2010)

no one is restoring sanity in just 3 hours  i still hope they have a great turn out


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> no one is restoring sanity in just 3 hours  i still hope they have a great turn out



Bones, where is your webcam?


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 30, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I have watched him a couple of hours total just so I could be knowledgeable about him and his followers.

My official opinion is they are stupit.
The event is just for fun.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 30, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> no one is restoring sanity in just 3 hours  i still hope they have a great turn out



I agree, I figure restoring sanity will take over a decade.
If we CAN restore sanity....


----------



## Cal (Oct 30, 2010)

_I'm there in spirit! Can't wait to watch how everything plays out! Restore Sanity!_​


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 30, 2010)

Stewart topped a poll of the "most influential men" of the year conducted by AskMen.com, ahead of Microsoft's
 Bill Gates and Facebook founder Mark Zuckerberg. Obama came 21st.


http://www.postchronicle.com/news/entertainment/article_212330072.shtml?ref=rss


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 30, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Stewart topped a poll of the "most influential men" of the year conducted by AskMen.com, ahead of Microsoft's
> Bill Gates and Facebook founder Mark Zuckerberg. Obama came 21st.
> 
> 
> Ahead Of D.C. Rally, John Stewart Influence Blooms



All that does is just prove that there are some STUPID ASSES out there.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 30, 2010)

Too bad the lefties weren't interested in RESTORING SANITY all during the Bush years.

we wouldn't of had to watch them making asses out of themselves with all their anti-war protests.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 30, 2010)

i cant find a decent cam that shows the mall....someone said it was live on comedy channel but they could just be funnin


----------



## Annie (Oct 30, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > no one is restoring sanity in just 3 hours  i still hope they have a great turn out
> ...



Well only if she doesn't get 'caught' with it! LOL! As if they could do as they wish:

?Rally to Resore Sanity? pledges to ?strictly prohibit filming? at National Mall | Washington Examiner



> Rally to Resore Sanity pledges to strictly prohibit filming at National Mall
> By: J.P. Freire
> Associate Commentary Editor
> 10/29/10 10:35 PM EDT
> ...


----------



## The T (Oct 30, 2010)

Annie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...


 

I want to see them enforce it...


----------



## goldcatt (Oct 30, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > I think the whole thing is hysterical, and would love to be there. Take it for what it is, people. A couple of political satirists poking fun at people like Beck and giving the attendees a good time in the process. A stunt. With a point, but still a stunt. And it's funny as hell.
> ...



That's where the point comes in. Satire usually has a point, if it didn't it wouldn't be funny. But really it's just a live 3-hour political cartoon. Too fun!


----------



## Annie (Oct 30, 2010)

The T said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Impossible, legally and practically. I mean how many cell phones/videocams? LOL! But it does highlight the irony of the name of the event.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 30, 2010)

Annie said:


> Well only if she doesn't get 'caught' with it! LOL! As if they could do as they wish:
> 
> ?Rally to Resore Sanity? pledges to ?strictly prohibit filming? at National Mall | Washington Examiner





Just like good little leftists!


Hide the truth... b/c "truthmatters"


----------



## random3434 (Oct 30, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...



It's kinda like "_The Onion" _

Making a point with satire and humor. 

The fact so many people are freaking out about it makes it even more funny!


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> i cant find a decent cam that shows the mall....someone said it was live on comedy channel but they could just be funnin



It'll be on C-span in 20 minutes.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 30, 2010)

Jon Stewart President 2012


----------



## The T (Oct 30, 2010)

Annie said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...


 
Exactly. They don't want their brand of buffoonery getting out albiet we see it on a daily basis anyway.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 30, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Jon Stewart President 2012



Yeah... you go ahead and write in his name.


----------



## Annie (Oct 30, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



EZ, I don't see anyone 'freaking out.' I see lots of humor in this, but then I did at the Bible rally too.


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 30, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Stewart topped a poll of the "most influential men" of the year conducted by AskMen.com, ahead of Microsoft's
> ...



It prooves who listens to JS which is why I posted it clown.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 30, 2010)

Annie said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...



Of course you do hon, you're smart enough to see the reason for them doing this!


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2010)

Annie said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...




I don't see anyone freaking out either.  It's a fun thread.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 30, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



EXACTLY.... A bunch of dumbasses!

Gawd... cant you read?


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 30, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



Yes... that it is.

Thanks for posting it!


----------



## random3434 (Oct 30, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



Well, it is except for the few calling other posters names on here...............

But maybe that's all in fun too!


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Oct 30, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> great weather for it





> *Partly Cloudy -> 61°!!!*​



​


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2010)

Mr. Shaman said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > great weather for it
> ...



Perfect!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 30, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > I think the whole thing is hysterical, and would love to be there. Take it for what it is, people. A couple of political satirists poking fun at people like Beck and giving the attendees a good time in the process. A stunt. With a point, but still a stunt. And it's funny as hell.
> ...



My son is there with his girlfriend. Should be a good time


----------



## random3434 (Oct 30, 2010)

Mr. Shaman said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > great weather for it
> ...



And then there is this guy^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Annie (Oct 30, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...



That's what are name callers do, that's their job.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...




My sis went with some friends.  From NH!


----------



## goldcatt (Oct 30, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...



I'm jealous! It's going to be a riot. 

(Not literally, for the humor impaired)


----------



## froggy (Oct 30, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Could be the largest gathering in history!
> ...



And u fell for that?Lol


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 30, 2010)

I wonder if Tea Potters will show up to protest?


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 30, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> I wonder if Tea Potters will show up to protest?



Protest what?

They have a right to gather and have some fun and maybe smoke a few joints at the Vietnam Memorial.... after all, thats what Oliver Stone would want them to do right?


----------



## random3434 (Oct 30, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if Tea Potters will show up to protest?
> ...



Is he the one that filmed, "The Last Waltz?" 

Or was that Jonathan Demme?

_Take a load off, Annie
Take a load for free
Take a load off, Annie
And you put the load right on me

Catch a cannonball now to take me down the line
My bag is sinking low and I do believe it's time
To get back to Miss Annie, you know she's the only one
Who sent me here with her regards for everyone
Take a load off, Annie
Take a load for free
Take a load off, Annie
And you put the load right on me_


----------



## froggy (Oct 30, 2010)

Is there truly a last waltz or do they go on and on and on?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2010)

It is on the Comedy Channel.


----------



## The T (Oct 30, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> I wonder if Tea Potters will show up to protest?


 
The SEIU they are _not._


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2010)

People have signs that say Team Fear.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 30, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> It is on the Comedy Channel.




Hmmmm viewer discretion is advised? Wow, they cant hold a rally w/o all the dirty language? What a bunch of idiots.

Live Video Stream | Rally to Restore Sanity and/or Fear


----------



## Cal (Oct 30, 2010)

Crowd looks great! Everyone's in a wonderful mood! The Roots are gettin' down right now!


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 30, 2010)

Just looks like a free concert to me... more power to em I guess.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2010)

They keep coming back HaHa..

John Legend


----------



## goldcatt (Oct 30, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> People have signs that say Team Fear.





They must be Colbert Nation. Gotta love it!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 30, 2010)

From the images on TV looks like there could easily be as many as 300 million people there


----------



## Cal (Oct 30, 2010)

John Legend!


----------



## Cal (Oct 30, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> From the images on TV looks like there could easily be as many as 300 million people there



Haha, 300 million?! Idk about that many. A lot for sure though!


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> Just looks like a free concert to me... more power to em I guess.



They have people going through the crowd signing people up to volunteer as well just as in any rally.  This is more fun tho.

They're getting out the vote.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 30, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> From the images on TV looks like there could easily be as many as 300 million people there



Then by your estimations.... there were 2 million at Beck's rally right?




87,000  yeah right!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 30, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > From the images on TV looks like there could easily be as many as 300 million people there
> ...



There are people behind trees and in the porta potties....so you can't see everyone who is there


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 30, 2010)

Good music----where are they having all the blacks stand ?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 30, 2010)

The T said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



It's being broadcast live on TV.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 30, 2010)

Well, we'll at least know where to find most of the nation's whackaloons.....


----------



## Queen (Oct 30, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And the rest of us are watching it on TV.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 30, 2010)

I wonder if they'll leave as big a pile of garbage behind as the last left-wing whcakaloon rally attendees left?


----------



## Cal (Oct 30, 2010)

John Legend is an amazing singer! Damn! Wish I was there!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 30, 2010)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Well, we'll at least know where to find most of the nation's whackaloons.....



Yes...wanting to return to political sanity and moderation is whackaloon


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 30, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Well, we'll at least know where to find most of the nation's whackaloons.....
> ...



Well, considering your world's definition of "sanity and moderation"..... yes, it is whackaloon.

Anyway, note to self .. its _Jon Leibowitz and Stephen Colbert._  It's by its own definition a fucking joke.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 30, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Well, we'll at least know where to find most of the nation's whackaloons.....
> ...



Moderation my ass!

There was a PEACEFUL rally on 8-28, and you folks ridiculed those folks.... what makes these guys any better.

I have no problem with folks rallying at The Mall.... I do however have an issue with ya'll hypocracy (not you neccesarily rightwinger, but in general)


----------



## Zander (Oct 30, 2010)

Good for them!!  Liberals are calling in the clowns and comedians to entertain them. It is a good strategy for overcoming the sadness they will feel on Tuesday.


----------



## Cal (Oct 30, 2010)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> I wonder if they'll leave as big a pile of garbage behind as the last left-wing whcakaloon rally attendees left?



Or like the Right-Wing wackaloons left @ 9/12:












Fucking hypocrite.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh.. I've already put a few on  this board on suicide watch..


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 30, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if they'll leave as big a pile of garbage behind as the last left-wing whcakaloon rally attendees left?
> ...



Fucking liar... nice Photoshop job though!!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 30, 2010)

I wonder if the darling of the left, Moonbeam Brown will be attending?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 30, 2010)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> I wonder if the darling of the left, Moonbeam Brown will be attending?



I could swear I saw Glenn Beck lurking behind a tree


----------



## goldcatt (Oct 30, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if the darling of the left, Moonbeam Brown will be attending?
> ...



With all those people in the porta potties a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.....


----------



## random3434 (Oct 30, 2010)

*lmao, look at all those people! The "Wave" was funny. Some of you need to just sit back and watch this, it's funny as hell! Don't be so scared, it's going to be OK! The bit they are doing now is hysterical!  *


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2010)

Jon Stewart


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2010)

National Anthem by 4 troops


----------



## random3434 (Oct 30, 2010)

They are doing a beautiful rendition of _The Star Spangled Banner. _





*I have tears in my eyes now, loved it.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 30, 2010)

Awesome rendition of the _Star Spangled Banner._


----------



## goldcatt (Oct 30, 2010)

I can't see it right now. 

Kiddos have commandeered the tv.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 30, 2010)

300 million huh?

Where are the other 7 million Americans?

Jeez... thats amost the entire nation at The Mall....!!!!! 

Way to go COMEDY CENTRAL!!!!


----------



## Modbert (Oct 30, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> I can't see it right now.
> 
> Kiddos have commandeered the tv.



Watch it online.

Rally to Restore Sanity and/or Fear


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 30, 2010)

This is fantastic...


----------



## goldcatt (Oct 30, 2010)

Modbert said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > I can't see it right now.
> ...



Go fear!


----------



## random3434 (Oct 30, 2010)

Shirtless Stephen Cobert in his 'fear bunker!" 


*w00t!*






lmao!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 30, 2010)

Colberts entrance may be the best ever

C H I L E !


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2010)

I think there really are 300 million..  

Stephen Colbert came up from the fear chamber in a minor capsule.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 30, 2010)

Release the bees!


----------



## random3434 (Oct 30, 2010)

The Rabid Bees are attacking!




Oh wait, that's just a fear tactic!


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 30, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Sanity and or fear, which are you rooting for?



*Fear*.. definitly fear.  Our nation has been adrift without Bush's "Colors of Fear" warnings.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 30, 2010)

Benediction by....Father Guido Sarduchi!

Beat that Glenn Beck!


----------



## JFK_USA (Oct 30, 2010)

Well I can see the republicans shaking in their boots right now. Their policy to kill America is being resisted. Be very afraid loser.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Oct 30, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Stewart topped a poll of the "most influential men" of the year conducted by AskMen.com, ahead of Microsoft's
> Bill Gates and Facebook founder Mark Zuckerberg. Obama came 21st.
> 
> 
> Ahead Of D.C. Rally, John Stewart Influence Blooms



How many times do you want me to reference you back to the idiots?


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 30, 2010)

husband is spell bound...i find it cheesey at best


----------



## random3434 (Oct 30, 2010)

haaahahhahahahahahaha

Sam Waterson reading the "Fear Poem!"


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Oct 30, 2010)

Yea but it's Not a Political Rally. So??


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 30, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> husband is spell bound...i find it cheesey at best



Cat Stevens cheesey?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2010)

Cat Stevens --  Peace..


----------



## random3434 (Oct 30, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> husband is spell bound...i find it cheesey at best



That's the whole point bones!


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 30, 2010)

that was right before he came on.....stevens voice is gone...cheesey..they are fussing now


----------



## random3434 (Oct 30, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Yea but it's Not a Political Rally. So??



Then you have nothing to fear!


----------



## Modbert (Oct 30, 2010)

Cat Stevens and Ozzy. Awesome.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 30, 2010)

ozzie?  really, ozzie?  wonder what or who will have a head bitten off?  ozzie?  cheesey beyond cheesey..is he singing?  omg...kill me now


----------



## random3434 (Oct 30, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> that was right before he came on.....stevens voice is gone...cheesey..they are fussing now



Ozzy and Cat Stevens battle of the bands!

Too funny!


Bones, this is SATIRE!


Loosen up woman!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 30, 2010)

Peace Train and Crazy Train....


Beat that Glenn Beck


----------



## goldcatt (Oct 30, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > Yea but it's Not a Political Rally. So??
> ...



Noooooo....don't tell him that. 


TEAM FEAR


----------



## random3434 (Oct 30, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Peace Train and Crazy Train....
> 
> 
> Beat that Glenn Beck



It is BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 30, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Cat Stevens --  Peace..



Cat Stevens  = Yusuf Islam


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2010)

I saw Ozzy on Chelsea Lately, they were so funny together.  He's still awesome.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 30, 2010)

i enjoy good satire......


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Oct 30, 2010)

Btw,Cat Stevens is no longer Cat Stevens and he's no longer for Peace either. He is a Muslim who fully advocates killing those Juice. Guess the Socialist/Progressive wingnuts didn't get the memo. lol!


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Cat Stevens --  Peace..
> ...



Yes.


----------



## goldcatt (Oct 30, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Peace Train and Crazy Train....
> ...



I...can't...breathe....

These guys are geniuses.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 30, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> I hope it actually helps restore some sanity to this country.



Are you going to start reasonably discussing things because of this rally?

The only way to fix the problems with this nation is start with ourselves and the people around us.

It starts with a change of heart. We have to let go of hate, of bitterness, of lies, of anger etc.

What are you doing to let go of these things in your own life?


----------



## Modbert (Oct 30, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Btw,Cat Stevens is no longer Cat Stevens and he's no longer for Peace either. He is a Muslim who fully advocates killing those Juice. Guess the Socialist/Progressive wingnuts didn't get the memo. lol!



Poor bitter moron.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 30, 2010)

love train......now i am on board lol


----------



## elvis (Oct 30, 2010)

Modbert said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > Btw,Cat Stevens is no longer Cat Stevens and he's no longer for Peace either. He is a Muslim who fully advocates killing those Juice. Guess the Socialist/Progressive wingnuts didn't get the memo. lol!
> ...



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoOXIoqCWnE[/ame]


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 30, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> I think there really are 300 million..
> 
> Stephen Colbert came up from the fear chamber in a minor capsule.



You're telling me that almost the entire nation, except of course for us, are at the mall?


----------



## Modbert (Oct 30, 2010)

Everybody aboard the Love Train!


----------



## random3434 (Oct 30, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> love train......now i am on board lol



Get on the *Love Train,* get on board y'all!


----------



## Modbert (Oct 30, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> You're telling me that almost the entire nation, except of course for us, are at the mall?



Sarcasm meter broke?


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Oct 30, 2010)

Cat Stevens is now a devout Muslim who hates the Juice. It's true. Just do some research and read his recent statements on his Muslim beliefs. He is certainly not for Peace anymore.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 30, 2010)

Look at all those people singing, dancing and laughing!



*WHERE'S THE FEAR????????????????????/*


----------



## elvis (Oct 30, 2010)

it's a wild world.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2010)

People all over the world..


----------



## froggy (Oct 30, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4Ij0sU-p4M[/ame]


----------



## elvis (Oct 30, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > love train......now i am on board lol
> ...



i thought it was peace train.


----------



## goldcatt (Oct 30, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> Look at all those people singing, dancing and laughing!
> 
> 
> 
> *WHERE'S THE FEAR????????????????????/*



I want FEAR, dammit!


----------



## random3434 (Oct 30, 2010)

Modbert said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > Btw,Cat Stevens is no longer Cat Stevens and he's no longer for Peace either. He is a Muslim who fully advocates killing those Juice. Guess the Socialist/Progressive wingnuts didn't get the memo. lol!
> ...



Looks like Libotroll has the fear!


*Their  plan is working!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Everybody aboard the Love Train!



So good..


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 30, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I think there really are 300 million..
> ...



Looks that way. Some people are in the porta potties so you don't see them.

I just looked outside my window.....the streets are empty


----------



## goldcatt (Oct 30, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > LibocalypseNow said:
> ...


----------



## elvis (Oct 30, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > LibocalypseNow said:
> ...



you're being followed by a moon shadow.  moon shadow. moon shadow.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 30, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Btw,Cat Stevens is no longer Cat Stevens and he's no longer for Peace either. He is a Muslim who fully advocates killing those Juice. Guess the Socialist/Progressive wingnuts didn't get the memo. lol!



Keep Fear Alive


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 30, 2010)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> I wonder if they'll leave as big a pile of garbage behind as the last left-wing whcakaloon rally attendees left?



Yeah perhaps, but they are giving mega bucks to the Mall maintenace group to fix their mess.  they are paying their way.


----------



## Woyzeck (Oct 30, 2010)

I like the 'civil is sexy' sign someone had by Wyatt Cenac.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 30, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> I hope it actually helps restore some sanity to this country.



You can only wish you got something to restore...


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Oct 30, 2010)

Btw,see how we're not viciously bashing Stewart and Colbert's rally like the hateful Democrat Wingnuts did with Beck's rally? I think it's great Stewart is having this rally. It's what America is all about. Both rallies are not political and that's why i still can't understand all that bitter hate that came from the Democrats when Beck had his rally. I hope everyone has a great time at Stewart's rally this weekend. Seriously,i mean it.


----------



## Woyzeck (Oct 30, 2010)

Mavis Staples _and _Jeff Tweedy? Sweet Christmas, that's stupid fresh. They did some collaborative work on Youtube that was pretty good.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 30, 2010)

Glad to see people are actually interested. At least I hope they are interested. Hard to tell when satire is involved.


----------



## goldcatt (Oct 30, 2010)

Woyzeck said:


> I like the 'civil is sexy' sign someone had by Wyatt Cenac.



No, no, no....FEAR is sexy.


----------



## Greenbeard (Oct 30, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> Woyzeck said:
> 
> 
> > I like the 'civil is sexy' sign someone had by Wyatt Cenac.
> ...



Represented by a naked man running with scissors...


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 30, 2010)

i like the 7 yr old girl....accepting for npr


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Btw,see how we're not viciously bashing Stewart and Colbert's rally like the hateful Democrat Wingnuts did with Beck's rally? I think it's great Stewart is having this rally. It's what America is all about. Both rallies are not political and that's why i still can't understand all that bitter hate that came from the Democrats when Beck had his rally. I hope everyone has a great time at Stewart's rally this weekend. Seriously,i mean it.



Not sure if I weighed in on his rally or not, I only saw a couple of clips but this is more my kind of event.

I hope they had fun at the Beck rally too.  They don't seem like it tho.  Sorry.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Oct 30, 2010)

I wish nothing but a good time for all attending Stewart & Colbert's rally. I just wish the Democrat Wingnuts could have been as gracious and "Sane" when Beck had his rally. Have a great weekend all! Isn't America Awesome?


----------



## Modbert (Oct 30, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> I wish nothing but a good time for all attending Stewart & Colbert's rally. I just wish the Democrat Wingnuts could have been as gracious and "Sane" when Beck had his rally. Have a great weekend all! Isn't America Awesome?



Your hate and bitterness is unwelcome.


----------



## goldcatt (Oct 30, 2010)

Greenbeard said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > Woyzeck said:
> ...



Live dangerously.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Oct 30, 2010)

I like Stewart and Colbert. So i'll take them at their word that this isn't a Politcal Rally. I really do hope everyone attending has an awesome time.


----------



## Woyzeck (Oct 30, 2010)

I like the signs. They had one that said Obama is worse than Charlie Chaplin.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 30, 2010)

*America is the greatest country in the world
Country in the world
Country in the world
America is the greatest country in the world
Made for you and me...............*



Loved Cobert and Stewart's Duet!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 30, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> I like Stewart and Colbert. So i'll take them at their word that this isn't a Politcal Rally. I really do hope everyone attending has an awesome time.



Why would anyone think fear was political?


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 30, 2010)

kid rock and sheryl crow....damn


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Oct 30, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > I like Stewart and Colbert. So i'll take them at their word that this isn't a Politcal Rally. I really do hope everyone attending has an awesome time.
> ...



Some are trying to make this political. The replies to this post will deteriorate very soon. I really do enjoy Stewart and Colbert's shows so i will take them at their word when they say this rally isn't about politics. Some are clearly trying to use it for some kind of political advantage. It's the underlying current i'm detecting so far. People should just have fun and enjoy the entertainment. It's not about politics.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 30, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LibocalypseNow said:
> ...



Damn it!

I hate when I have to asmit you are right Libo.  I just played the tape backwards and it says...

Hopey Changey forever.......Tea Baggers are Gay!


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Oct 30, 2010)

If this isn't a Political Rally,why are some here tring to gain some sort of politcal advantage out of it? Some are doing this and you know who you are. Stewart & Colbert have said all along that this isn't a Political Rally. So just have some fun and enjoy the entertainment.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 30, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> If this isn't a Political Rally,why are some here tring to gain some sort of politcal advantage out of it? Some are doing this and you know who you are. Stewart & Colbert have said all along that this isn't a Political Rally. So just have some fun and enjoy the entertainment.



You have posted this same statement about 10 times already. 

I think I need to check to see if you really are a spam-bot like people say.


Glad you are enjoying the show fyi!


----------



## Greenbeard (Oct 30, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> If this isn't a Political Rally,why are some here tring to gain some sort of politcal advantage out of it? Some are doing this and you know who you are. Stewart & Colbert have said all along that this isn't a Political Rally. *So just have some fun and enjoy the entertainment.*



I think several people were trying before you killed this thread.


----------



## goldcatt (Oct 30, 2010)

Greenbeard said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > If this isn't a Political Rally,why are some here tring to gain some sort of politcal advantage out of it? Some are doing this and you know who you are. Stewart & Colbert have said all along that this isn't a Political Rally. *So just have some fun and enjoy the entertainment.*
> ...



Just post around him. It's not like he has anything to say he hasn't already said 10 times anyway. Broken Record Libbie, aka C. P. Libotroll....nothing if not predictable.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Oct 30, 2010)

Greenbeard said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > If this isn't a Political Rally,why are some here tring to gain some sort of politcal advantage out of it? Some are doing this and you know who you are. Stewart & Colbert have said all along that this isn't a Political Rally. *So just have some fun and enjoy the entertainment.*
> ...



Not that a great of a thread. lol! Play by Play cheerleading for a "Non Political Rally?" Kind of lame. I think there's a couple of other threads on the same subject anyway. So it's not too original ether. For a "Non-Political Rally" some of you guys sure are trying to squeeze some political mileage out of it no? Pretty disingenuous and desperate in my opinion. Have fun though.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 30, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Could be the largest gathering in history!
> 
> Stage set on National Mall for Stewart, Colbert rally - CNN.com
> 
> ...



partisan politics? Sure stewerts partisan to the democrats. After all he did have obama on his show three days ago.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2010)

What a great speech by Stewart.  He spilled the beans, all he wanted with this is our presence..

Beautiful.


----------



## Liability (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Sarah G (Oct 30, 2010)

I'll take you there..

By all of them!

GREAT rally!


----------



## goldcatt (Oct 30, 2010)

Too much laughing and having a good time, not enough FEAR.

I'm so disappointed.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 30, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> Too much laughing and having a good time, not enough FEAR.
> 
> I'm so disappointed.



I know, the NERVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Only good vibes, the legend Tony Bennet singing "God Bless America" and everyone singing "I'll take you there" to close it out!




HOW DARE THEY?


----------



## goldcatt (Oct 30, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > Too much laughing and having a good time, not enough FEAR.
> ...



Trust tham thar stinkin' liberroidals to mess up a shur thang.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 30, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> What a great speech by Stewart.  He spilled the beans, all he wanted with this is our presence..
> 
> Beautiful.



Stewart gets it


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Oct 30, 2010)

Why would there be Fear at a comedy rally? Comparing this rally to Beck's really is like comparing Apples & Oranges. This was a couple of comedians throwing a party. People should be laughing and having a good time. Why do Socialists/Progressives think they're the only ones who get that? It was a comedy show for God's sake. GEESH!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 30, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Why would there be Fear at a comedy rally? Comparing this rally to Beck's really is like comparing Apples & Oranges. This was a couple of comedians throwing a party. People should be laughing and having a good time. Why do Socialists/Progressives think they're the only ones who get that?* It was a comedy show for God's sake. GEESH!*



And Becks wasn't???


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 30, 2010)

_But we live now in hard times, not end times. And we can have animus and not be enemies. But unfortunately, one of our main tools in delineating the two broke. The country's 24-hour politico-pundit- perpetual-panic conflictinator did not cause our problems, but its existence makes solving them that much harder._

John Stewart


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 30, 2010)

_ Not being able to distinguish between real racists and tea partiers, or real bigots and Juan Williams or Rick Sanchez, is an insult not only to those people, but to the racists themselves who have put in the exhausting effort it takes to hate. *Just as the inability to distinguish terrorists from Muslims makes us less safe, not more. ..*.  _


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 30, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> _But we live now in hard times, not end times. And we can have animus and not be enemies. But unfortunately, one of our main tools in delineating the two broke. The country's 24-hour politico-pundit- perpetual-panic conflictinator did not cause our problems, but its existence makes solving them that much harder._
> 
> John Stewart



It's not amazing that a lot of people will believe bullshit.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 30, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > Why would there be Fear at a comedy rally? Comparing this rally to Beck's really is like comparing Apples & Oranges. This was a couple of comedians throwing a party. People should be laughing and having a good time. Why do Socialists/Progressives think they're the only ones who get that?* It was a comedy show for God's sake. GEESH!*
> ...



Still haven't watched it have you?


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 30, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> _But we live now in hard times, not end times. And we can have animus and not be enemies. But unfortunately, one of our main tools in delineating the two broke. The country's 24-hour politico-pundit- perpetual-panic conflictinator did not cause our problems, but its existence makes solving them that much harder._
> 
> John Stewart



good grief, the Obama's speechwriters must of written that crap for him.
lol, WHERE the hell was Stewart during the Bush administration?
Oh that's right, he didn't care about all this back then.
Now the message is, CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG, join hands and sing kumbaya.


----------



## Revere (Oct 30, 2010)

Looks like Comedy Central has turned the Mall into a Forbidden City and has strictly prohibited video.

I guess we'll have to accept their version of what happened.

?Rally to Restore Sanity? pledges to ?strictly prohibit filming? at National Mall | Washington Examiner


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 30, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > _But we live now in hard times, not end times. And we can have animus and not be enemies. But unfortunately, one of our main tools in delineating the two broke. The country's 24-hour politico-pundit- perpetual-panic conflictinator did not cause our problems, but its existence makes solving them that much harder._
> ...



Getting along....obviously left wing politickin


----------



## Greenbeard (Oct 30, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > _But we live now in hard times, not end times. And we can have animus and not be enemies. But unfortunately, one of our main tools in delineating the two broke. The country's 24-hour politico-pundit- perpetual-panic conflictinator did not cause our problems, but its existence makes solving them that much harder._
> ...



He didn't care about this during the Bush years?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFQFB5YpDZE]Stop hurting America[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt (Oct 30, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> *Why would there be Fear at a comedy rally?* Comparing this rally to Beck's really is like comparing Apples & Oranges. This was a couple of comedians throwing a party. People should be laughing and having a good time. Why do Socialists/Progressives think they're the only ones who get that? It was a comedy show for God's sake. GEESH!



Good lord, you're dense too. 

For those who are throwing in their two cents without the foggiest notion of what this was, the title was the Rally to Restore Sanity (Stewart) and/or Fear (Colbert).

So for those who actually bothered to watch, there were Team Sanity and Team Fear signs, t-shirts, etc. All part of the joke - which you probably didn't get.

Those who made donations to Sanity will have their money to go the Trust for the National Mall. Those who supported Fear will have their donations go to the Yellow Ribbon Fund. It's a friendly rivalry between the two comedians - and a huge part of the satire involved in the event.

_And a good time was had by all._


----------



## Father Time (Oct 30, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Could be the largest gathering in history!
> ...



What TV show wouldn't jump to have a chance to get the president on their show?

I remember Jon asking Bush to be on the show when he was president plenty of times.

Also I've seen them bash democrats plenty of times. 

The Daily Show Debates: How will the Democrats "fuck this up? // Current


----------



## liebuster (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey, that crowd was mostly white. That must mean they're racist then. 


I wonder if any news reports will report the predominate race of the rally?????


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 30, 2010)

liebuster said:


> Hey, that crowd was mostly white. That must mean they're racist then.
> 
> 
> I wonder if any news reports will report the predominate race of the rally?????



It was 12.7% black....Stewart reported it during the rally.  They even made them count off to be sure


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 30, 2010)

Revere said:


> Looks like Comedy Central has turned the Mall into a Forbidden City and has strictly prohibited video.
> 
> I guess we'll have to accept their version of what happened.
> 
> ?Rally to Restore Sanity? pledges to ?strictly prohibit filming? at National Mall | Washington Examiner



Uhh... you know it was broadcast live on C-SPAN and Comedy Central, as well as streamed live over the internet, right?


----------



## Trajan (Oct 31, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > Btw,Cat Stevens is no longer Cat Stevens and he's no longer for Peace either. He is a Muslim who fully advocates killing those Juice. Guess the Socialist/Progressive wingnuts didn't get the memo. lol!
> ...



Stevens openly endorsed the fatwa on Salman Rushdie and more than once said he wouldn't mind offing him himself.....I'd say that rates a comment, but hey don't let reality intrude. I guess alls forgiven.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 31, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> liebuster said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, that crowd was mostly white. That must mean they're racist then.
> ...



the irony is just to much, really.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 31, 2010)

Trajan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LibocalypseNow said:
> ...



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooo

The Fear...the fear

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cat_Stevens

Stevens converted to Islam at the height of his fame, in December 1977, and adopted his Muslim name, Yusuf Islam, the following year. In 1979, he auctioned all his guitars away for charity[and left his music career to devote himself to educational and philanthropic causes in the Muslim community. *He has been given several awards for his work in promoting peace in the world, including 2003's World Award, the 2004 Man for Peace Award, and the 2007 Mediterranean Prize for Peace*

Muslims...FEAR the Muslim!


----------



## California Girl (Oct 31, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> _ Not being able to distinguish between real racists and tea partiers, or real bigots and Juan Williams or Rick Sanchez, is an insult not only to those people, but to the racists themselves who have put in the exhausting effort it takes to hate. *Just as the inability to distinguish terrorists from Muslims makes us less safe, not more. ..*.  _



Hey, you know what I find interesting. You hi-lite the part about distinguishing Muslims from terrorists, and conveniently ignore the part about racists and the TEA Parties. Why's that then? Just for the sheer crack of it, are the left now able to admit - openly - that the TEA Parties are not racists?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 31, 2010)

Who the hell watches Comedy Central anyway?  Mostly a bunch of pubescent, Obamabot jackoffs...

I guess if you're into drek such as Stewart, _Scrubs _and endless runs of _Beerfest_, then CC is your channel.


----------



## The T (Oct 31, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> liebuster said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, that crowd was mostly white. That must mean they're racist then.
> ...


 
And why did he have to make that statement? For what purpose exactly? What was Lebowitz trying to say?


----------



## Queen (Oct 31, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > _But we live now in hard times, not end times. And we can have animus and not be enemies. But unfortunately, one of our main tools in delineating the two broke. The country's 24-hour politico-pundit- perpetual-panic conflictinator did not cause our problems, but its existence makes solving them that much harder._
> ...



LOL! Such a stupid comment. Stewart was on the Daily Show during the Bush administration, doing the same thing he's doing now. Talking politics with humor. 

Did you just crawl out from under your rock this weekend?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 31, 2010)

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > _ Not being able to distinguish between real racists and tea partiers, or real bigots and Juan Williams or Rick Sanchez, is an insult not only to those people, but to the racists themselves who have put in the exhausting effort it takes to hate. *Just as the inability to distinguish terrorists from Muslims makes us less safe, not more. ..*.  _
> ...



Tea Partiers are all racist and there are no Muslim terrorists.


----------



## The T (Oct 31, 2010)

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > _ Not being able to distinguish between real racists and tea partiers, or real bigots and Juan Williams or Rick Sanchez, is an insult not only to those people, but to the racists themselves who have put in the exhausting effort it takes to hate. *Just as the inability to distinguish terrorists from Muslims makes us less safe, not more. ..*. _
> ...


 
I like too where RW actually calls one of his own a _Bigot..._

At least he's one rooted in truth.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 31, 2010)

_On 21 September 2004, Yusuf was on a United Airlines flight from London to Washington, travelling to a meeting with singer Dolly Parton, who had recorded "Peace Train" several years earlier and was planning to include another Cat Stevens song on an upcoming album.[47] While the plane was in flight, his name was flagged as being on a no fly list. Customs and Border Protection (CBP) officers alerted the United States Transportation Security Administration, which then diverted his flight to Bangor, Maine, where he was detained by officers from the Department of Homeland Security._

Muslims!    Fear the Muslim

Peace Train my ass!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 31, 2010)

We were attacked on 9/11 by Mennonites.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 31, 2010)

I think the Jews were behind it.. they're always behind things like this.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 31, 2010)

The T said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > liebuster said:
> ...



He was saying he knew jackoff rightwingers would be making an issue of it......

Looks like you proved him right


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 31, 2010)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Some Tea Baggers are racists and some Muslims are terrorists.........kinda the same thing


----------



## Trajan (Oct 31, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



you cannot even craft an inane comment correctly RW. Fear has little do with it, I'd says its  a matter of  decorum at the least.

 Unless of course a rep shares the stage with someone who justified offing abortion doctors,  bet that would get your fear meter  running wouldn't it? Or, hey the one trip McCain made to that fundamentalist church? 

wiki...


----------



## The T (Oct 31, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> _On 21 September 2004, Yusuf was on a United Airlines flight from London to Washington, travelling to a meeting with singer Dolly Parton, who had recorded "Peace Train" several years earlier and was planning to include another Cat Stevens song on an upcoming album.[47] While the plane was in flight, his name was flagged as being on a no fly list. Customs and Border Protection (CBP) officers alerted the United States Transportation Security Administration, which then diverted his flight to Bangor, Maine, where he was detained by officers from the Department of Homeland Security._
> 
> Muslims! Fear the Muslim
> 
> Peace Train my ass!


 
And why was that? *BE HONEST*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-wjxwpvqps&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

He was caught saying he was for executing a man for his speech...an affront to Liberty.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 31, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



And a lot of left-wingers are racist whackaloons... and Jew haters.  Funny, you never address that though.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 31, 2010)

Trajan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Gotta LOOOOVE the Wiki

Of course if you are an encyclopedia snob, you are free to post a valid reference that refutes it


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 31, 2010)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Look everyone...I think he gets the idea!

There is hope for you yet Soggy


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2010)

Full-Auto said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Could be the largest gathering in history!
> ...



It's a spoof. It would take every man, woman, and child in America to show up to reach that 300 million.


----------



## The T (Oct 31, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
None I know did. In fact they laughed at it and it's intent.

*NEXT*


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 31, 2010)

The T said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...





> Yesterday, 07:17 PM
> liebuster
> Registered User
> Member #25277   Join Date: Oct 2010
> ...


----------



## liebuster (Oct 31, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I was mocking the reports of Beck's rally. If I remember right it was an AP report that said in the opening paragraph that the crowd was "predominatly white" 

Why would that even matter? Why is the left wing media even commenting on the race of the crowd? I thought color of skin didn't matter??? They were implying that since it is white they are not inclusive enough and there for they must have some racism in them....

I've said it before and I'll say it again. It is more of the left wingers that are racists, constantly worried whether your group is diverse enough and if it has enough "color" to it.


----------



## liebuster (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey Rightwinger;

Its funny how you quoted my post but conviently deleted the laughing smilie that I put in to let people smarter than you know that I was joking.


----------



## The T (Oct 31, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
I did nothing of the sort jackwad but was calling into question the validity of such a colossal rascist fuckup by Mr. Lebowitz.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 31, 2010)

The T said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Lebowitz???

Are you implying Mr Stewart is Jewish?


----------



## The T (Oct 31, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 That's his real name shithead.


----------



## Greenbeard (Oct 31, 2010)

The T said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



No, it isn't. He was born Jon Stuart Leibowitz but legally changed his name to Jon Stewart a decade ago.

And it's obvious he _goes_ by Jon Stewart, even if you were unaware that's his legal name. So why be an asshole?


----------



## Trajan (Oct 31, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



if wiki were a true encyclopedia instead of a public depository, I might.....i

I see you are now asking for proof. 

Thats a sudden switcheroo, which means imho, that you had not the sightless idea of Stevens idiocy till it was posted, which is fine, if you had should have just said; 

" I didn't know that, no I don't agree with providing a venue for someone who in fact defends homicidal maniacal religious fanatics,  whose fatwa is in fact responsible for at least one death,  connected with the satanic verses"...but no, you went another route. 

if I post evidence will you post the above passage as your own? In fact refuting stevens?


----------



## The T (Oct 31, 2010)

Greenteeth said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
It's still his Given name Greenteeth.


----------



## FlyingReganite (Oct 31, 2010)

The T said:


> That's his real name shithead.



LMAO.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 31, 2010)

Trajan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



I notice once again you are unable to refute the information provided by Wiki....

I knew you couldn't


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 31, 2010)

The T said:


> Greenteeth said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



And the point you are trying to make by letting everyone know his name is originally Lebowitz??


----------



## snjmom (Oct 31, 2010)

I drove from St. Louis to attend. 

We brought our own black person.

Some pics.

Coming east on 66.






We drove to Reagan to park and took the Metro in.

Friendly worker at Metro that gave us info and helped us with ticket purchase.






Nice young man on the Metro that gave his seat to us old farts.






The law was indeed present in case we acted up.
















Random Signs


























Costumes.





















The Metro on the way out.











It was good.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 31, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



uh huh....I asked you a question RW, whats your answer first.


----------



## Retread Ol' 37 (Oct 31, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Could be the largest gathering in history!
> 
> *(snipped URL since I am not allowed to post them)
> *
> ...



You realize there are only about 300 million people living in the entire country, including every child?


----------



## Trajan (Oct 31, 2010)

snjmom said:


> I drove from St. Louis to attend.
> 
> We brought our own black person.
> 
> ...



thx very nice shots.


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 31, 2010)

snjmom said:


> I drove from St. Louis to attend.
> 
> We brought our own black person.
> 
> ...



I wish I had gone! 

Alas, can't just up and go to DC for the heck of it...


----------



## Trajan (Nov 2, 2010)

Trajan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



whats up RW? going to answer or pull the usual ?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 2, 2010)

Trajan said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



LOL

I saw the purported video of Stevens. He makes no such claims...he merely states that "if Rushdie were properly convicted"

More right wing fear mongering. .....Fear the Muslims!


----------



## Trajan (Nov 2, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



I didn't ask you what you saw, I asked you if you'd take the statement I made as your own if I provided proof.....yes or no dude, cut the shit.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 2, 2010)

Retread Ol' 37 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Could be the largest gathering in history!
> ...



You don't see all the people who were there because some were using the Porta Potties

You do understand what "up to" means??


----------



## CMike (Nov 2, 2010)

Reason TV at the Rally to Restore Sanity | The Right Scoop


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 2, 2010)

CMike said:


> Reason TV at the Rally to Restore Sanity | The Right Scoop



Hey Mikey!!!    Is that a clit in your pants or are ya just glad to see me??  

Can ya see me now?? *mlm* HaHaHaHaHa!!!!


----------



## Trajan (Nov 2, 2010)

uh huh.......


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 2, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dq2z8oJPoT8[/ame]


----------



## Trajan (Nov 3, 2010)

brave sir robin......

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZwuTo7zKM8[/ame]


----------

